# GCH Gangway's SUV aka "Rugby"



## Eowyn

I don't know, have you asked Lydia or Rebecca?


----------



## Kmullen

Yes, he has passed away. I think a year ago or so?


----------



## Eclipse

I have a Rugby daughter as well! He passed away last year, around December/January. I only got to meet him once since he died a month after my dog was born.


----------



## Ljilly28

I have my "Hug The Rug" t shirt hanging in our training center- such a beautiful dog.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh wow, he did not get very old then.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

Hmm...I was hoping it was just a rumor and not true. Because, I agree, he wasn't very old. Does anyone know how he died? Naturally, as the owner of one of his kids, I'm curious. Don't want my April to die young! :no:


----------



## Kmullen

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Hmm...I was hoping it was just a rumor and not true. Because, I agree, he wasn't very old. Does anyone know how he died? Naturally, as the owner of one of his kids, I'm curious. Don't want my April to die young! :no:


 I have heard rumors, but I would contact your breeder and ask.


----------



## gemmagirl

Her website says that he was 13.5 years old


----------



## gemmagirl

OOPs sorry that was Vino the stud dog


----------



## CharlieBear80

The dam of my pup's litter is a Rugby daughter. I heard about his passing and some rumors about it as well but never bothered to ask. Ultimately it doesn't matter to me because I have Will now and love him to pieces, and it's not like I plan to breed him. I'd almost rather not know. :uhoh:


----------



## Sally's Mom

My girl who lived until 12.5 had a mom who died at seven years. My girl who died at almost twelve had parents who died at 13 plus... Not always predictable.


----------



## Kelore

He died of pancreatitis.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Kelore said:


> He died of pancreatitis.


Oh, so sad  When they thought my girl had pancreatitis, I had no idea it could be so serious. It was seriously scary.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

Kelore said:


> He died of pancreatitis.


I have a co-worker whose Maltese mix got pancreatitis like 7 times, and the last time she passed away.  I'll have to ask her about it so I can maybe be aware of what I should be looking for in case its something genetic. My 1st golden has set my life expectancy standards pretty high-she will be 15 in March and shows no indications of not being able to make it to her 15th birthday! I just want all my kids to live the longest, healthiest lives possible! Course I know that's what everybody wants!


----------



## Eclipse

I looked up symptoms of pancreatitis just so I can be aware of any warning signs in case Penny ends up with it too (if it is inheritable) down the road. Loss of apatite, vomiting, fever, diarrhea, fatigue, and abdominal pain are the most common ones. Penny has Rugby on both sides of her pedigree, so I hope it can't be passed on through genetics.


----------



## beckiej

Neither of Rugbys parents or any other relative I know of has ever had pancreatitis so it is not an inherited illness Rugby was never sick a day. Dr Hutchinson (who is fairly well known) said it just happened. As it does in people. If anyone has any questions about any of my dogs please feel free to ask me. Don't listen to people who don't have a clue


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

Thanks for the info! I simply didn't know whether it was something genetic or not. I hope you don't take offense-I certainly wasn't trying to badmouth your dogs or breeding practices! Your dogs are lovely! And I adore my Rugby daughter (Seraphim's April Love)-she's one-of-a-kind! I would like to get into conformation showing in the future (after kids) and am kind of sad that I probably won't be able to get another Rugby baby.  He was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## beckiej

Rugby died of Pancreatitis..Dr Hutchinson at Animal Clinic Northview could not find the reason..no cancer was found, as I'm sure that's what the rumors are about..it amazes me that no one has ever contacted me, as the owner, to find out ..Rugby was a wonderful dog and everyone that meant him fell in love with him..He lives on in his many kids..and, just for future info, pancreatitis is not hereditary..
Beckie Gang-Jordan


----------



## beckiej

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Thanks for the info! I simply didn't know whether it was something genetic or not. I hope you don't take offense-I certainly wasn't trying to badmouth your dogs or breeding practices! Your dogs are lovely! And I adore my Rugby daughter (Seraphim's April Love)-she's one-of-a-kind! I would like to get into conformation showing in the future (after kids) and am kind of sad that I probably won't be able to get another Rugby baby.  He was absolutely gorgeous!


no offence taken..and since I have Rugby frozen, there is always the possibility of another Rugby kid


----------



## MommyMe

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rugby.


----------



## cubbysan

So sorry for the loss of Rugby. I was just looking at his page today. He was beautiful.


----------

